# Sattelstütze rutscht in Rahmen - Abhilfe?



## Cirquit (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, 
an meinem CUBE HPC Hardtail Carbon rutscht die Sattelstütze (Syntace P6 Carbon) immer wieder in den Rahmen. Der Schnellspanner ist auf dem Maximum (nach fest kommt ab)! An der Stütze kann ich keinen nennenswerten Verschleiss erkennen. Beim Lösen des Schnellspanner rutscht die Stütze allerdings fast von alleine nach unten.
Ideen für Abhilfe?

Danke für Eure Tipps.
Frank


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (5. Oktober 2016)

Sattelstütze und Sattelrohr passen nicht zusammen?
Außerdem:
Bitte Foto vom Schnellspanner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (5. Oktober 2016)

Innendurchmesser des Sitzrohrs gemessen? Stütze "gleicher" Durchmesser?

(Sitzrohre sind gerne mal um 0,2mm zu groß, da klemmt dann kein noch so guter Schnellspanner mehr).

Carbonmontagepaste verwendet?


----------



## hardtails (5. Oktober 2016)

--> Montagepaste nutzen


----------



## volki_d (5. Oktober 2016)

Hmmm ... also in der Anleitung zu meiner Syntace P6 Carbon stand damals explizit drin das keine Montagepaste verwendet werden soll.

Messe mal wie hier schon vorgeschlagen den Durchmesser der Sattelstütze und Sitzrohr Innendurchmesser nach. Da scheint was nicht zu stimmen.


----------



## Cirquit (5. Oktober 2016)

Keine Montagepaste dran (wieder was gelernt  Werde später noch ein Bild nachliefern.
Werde auch die Masse durchgeben.


----------



## everywhere.local (5. Oktober 2016)

Montagepaste ist da Pflicht.
Wenn alles nix nützt, Getriebesand nachfüllen


----------



## Cirquit (5. Oktober 2016)

Also habe folgende Masse:
Syntace, oben, höhe Schnellspanner 31.43 mm
unten, ca. 2 cm vor Rohr Ende 31.39 - 31.45 mm

Sitzrohr oben, ca. 1 cm unter Schnellspanner 32.04 mm
unten, ca. 12 cm unter Schnellspanner 31.85 mm

Die Stütze habe ich auf Marke 7 eingestellt. Ich wiege 80 kg.
Nach ca. 1 Stunde im Wald ist sie um 5-10 mm Tiefer.


----------



## fone (5. Oktober 2016)

Ist der Spanner auch schön leichtgängig?


----------



## memphis35 (5. Oktober 2016)

Cirquit schrieb:


> Also habe folgende Masse:
> Syntace, oben, höhe Schnellspanner 31.43 mm
> unten, ca. 2 cm vor Rohr Ende 31.39 - 34.45 mm


Und haben sollte alles 31,6 . Schau mal was auf der Sattelstütze steht . Und nochwas , der Cube Schnellspanner ist der größte Mist den es gibt .


----------



## Cirquit (5. Oktober 2016)

Habe im Thread noch die Werte korrigiert, sollte natürlich 31.39 - 31.45 heissen.
Im Rohr unten steht 31.6.
In meinem Fall ist die Stütze ca. 20 cm im Rahmen, dort allerdings schon recht matt, vermute mein Vorgänger hatte schon das Problem
Der Spanner geht eigentlich leichtgängig. 
Alternativen zum Cube Spanner?
Verwenden die bei der Herstellung übliches Gelcoat? Habe mir überlegt das Rohr mit 2k Klarlack neu zu überziehen, könnte den Durchmesser  so etwas vergrössern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (5. Oktober 2016)

Bierdosenshim 

PS: hatte Cube nicht zeitweise 31,8mm Sitzrohre?


----------



## Cirquit (5. Oktober 2016)

Gemäss Datenblatt wurde im Modelljahr 2013, die 31.6 mm Syntace P6 verbaut.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Oktober 2016)

Sei es wie es sei, so kannst du nicht fahren.
Meine p6 Carbon hatte damals auch im Klemmbereich korrektes Maß.
Ich hab zwei Bikes, bei denen das Sitzrohr 0,2mm zu weit ist. Bierdosenshim hilft effektiv.


----------



## --- (5. Oktober 2016)

Cirquit schrieb:


> Sitzrohr oben, ca. 1 cm unter Schnellspanner 32.04 mm
> unten, ca. 12 cm unter Schnellspanner 31.85 mm





Cirquit schrieb:


> Syntace, oben, höhe Schnellspanner 31.43 mm
> unten, ca. 2 cm vor Rohr Ende 31.39 - 31.45 mm



Da kannst du einen alten Hut reinstecken, hineinstehen und drumherum pissen soviel Platz wie da ist. 

Aber immerhin erleichtert das die Suche nach einem geeigneten "Beilagblech". Fahren solltest du damit auf gar keinen Fall mehr.


----------



## Basti138 (6. Oktober 2016)

Probier man ne 31,8er Stütze, die misst so um die 31,7.
1/10 sind die meisten Stützen dünner, als angegeben, sonst könnte man sie nicht reinschieben.

4/10 kriegste nicht fest, egal, welcher Schnellspanner.
Da hilft auch keine Montagepaste, allerhöchstens noch Zement 


12cm unter der klemme, wie haste das gemessen?


----------



## Cirquit (6. Oktober 2016)

Ok. Scheint wirklich kein Weg an der Bierdose vorbei zu führen, ausser eine neue Stütze. Wollte mir eigentlich das rumschnibbeln an dem Dünnblech ersparen - gibt es keine solche "Distanz-Bleche" von der Stange?

Gemessen habe ich mit der Teleskop Lehre von Mitutoyo. Die gibt jeweils für verschiedene Durchmesser-Bereiche und sind sehr praktisch.
Der Messkopf wird von Hand zusammengedrückt und an der Stellschraube fixiert. An der Stelle wo du messen willst wird die Schraube geöffnet und durch Federkraft werden die Messbolzen an die Innenwand des Rohres gedrückt. Wieder fixiert kannst du die Lehre mit einer leichten Kippbewegung aus der Bohrung entnehmen. Anschliessend Bolzenabstand mit der Schiebelehre messen - fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (6. Oktober 2016)

Bierdosenshim? Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein Ernst? 
Kauf dir irgend ne gebrauchte Billigsattelstütze, wenn dir das Rad keine 20 Euro mehr wert ist.


----------



## Cirquit (6. Oktober 2016)

Billig Sattelstütze? Sorry, da tu ich mit schwer, eine 250 Euro Stütze gegen eine Billige für 20 zu tauschen.
Nun, da ich mich entschieden habe das Ding "zu Retten" werde ich die Variante mit Klarlack, der Bierdose vorziehen.
Bei einer Schichtstärke von ca. 20-25 Micron pro Durchgang sollte ich bei 4 Durchgängen einen passablen Auftrag erzielen.
Werde Euch berichten wie die Sache rausgekommen ist.


----------



## A-Kaiser (6. Oktober 2016)

Welches Maß hast du bei geschlossenem Schnellspanner?
Wenn Klarlack über der Carbonstütze ist, würde ich auch Montagepaste nehmen.


----------



## matsch (6. Oktober 2016)

Hatte auch schon so ein Problem. Habe Stütze bis auf den Klemmbereich abgeklebt und einige Schichten Klarlack aufgesprüht. Anschließend gemessen ob es passt und mit Carbon Montagepaste von Dynamics montiert. Hatte keine Problem mehr mit der Stütze.


Uppsss zu spät ☺


----------



## Basti138 (6. Oktober 2016)

Cirquit schrieb:


> Billig Sattelstütze? Sorry, da tu ich mit schwer, eine 250 Euro Stütze gegen eine Billige für 20 zu tauschen.
> Nun, da ich mich entschieden habe das Ding "zu Retten" werde ich die Variante mit Klarlack, der Bierdose vorziehen.
> Bei einer Schichtstärke von ca. 20-25 Micron pro Durchgang sollte ich bei 4 Durchgängen einen passablen Auftrag erzielen.
> Werde Euch berichten wie die Sache rausgekommen ist.




Du hast nen herrlich trockenen humor, oder


----------



## --- (6. Oktober 2016)

Ein Witz, oder? ~31,4mm bis ~32,0mm = mehr als ein halber Millimeter. Was willst du da mit Klarlack oder Paste? Da passt ein ganzes Sixpack rein.


----------



## Basti138 (6. Oktober 2016)

Na seine 250 Euro Sattelstütze "retten"


----------



## --- (7. Oktober 2016)

Ja, aber doch nicht mit einer Lackschicht von ~0,25mm.


----------



## Basti138 (7. Oktober 2016)

War ironisch gemeint


----------



## big_scoop (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich "klebe" meine Carbonstützen immer mit Haarspray ein . Lässt sich bei Bedarf mit einem kräftigen Ruck wieder lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Oktober 2016)

Schau mal ob bei Dir in der Nähe ein Werkzeugbau ist. Die haben Folien in allen möglichen Stärken. 

Ansonsten schick mir eine PN.


----------



## xrated (9. Oktober 2016)

Cirquit schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> an meinem CUBE HPC Hardtail Carbon rutscht die Sattelstütze (Syntace P6 Carbon) immer wieder in den Rahmen. Der Schnellspanner ist auf dem Maximum (nach fest kommt ab)! An der Stütze kann ich keinen nennenswerten Verschleiss erkennen. Beim Lösen des Schnellspanner rutscht die Stütze allerdings fast von alleine nach unten.
> Ideen für Abhilfe?
> 
> ...



Wenn man so weiter fährt dann bricht der Rahmen am Sitzrohr. Weil die Stütze immer schön im Rohr hin und her wackelt und nur auf 1cm klemmt.
Das mit dem Dosenblech funktioniert sehr gut. Kleinere Dosen haben meist dünneres Blech als große Dosen.

Wie misst man denn mit so breiten und Messtastern ein rundes Loch aus? Spricht auch nicht grad für Syntace wenn die wirklich so untermaßig ist, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Oktober 2016)

Messen ist kein Problem




 

Biete ihm an, eine passende Folie zu besorgen...


----------



## garbel (9. Oktober 2016)

Dreh mal den Schnellspanner um, damit er auch hinten klemmt, wo im Sattelrohr der Schlitz ist. Aber das Sattelrohr ist natürlich außerhalb der Toleranz. Mehr als 0,2 mm sollte das Sattelrohr nicht größer sein als die Stütze.


----------



## Basti138 (9. Oktober 2016)

Ist es aber...


----------



## Cirquit (10. Oktober 2016)

Habe gute Neuigkeiten 
Der Lackauftrag hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Mit einer Schichtstärke von 0,1 mm konnte ich den Durchmesser der Syntace auf 31,8 mm erhöhen. Nach einer Aushärtezeit von 48h habe ich auch eine gute Qualität/Härte der Oberfläche erhalten.
Zusammen mit Carbonpaste ging die Sattelstütze mit einer guten Friktion, spielfrei, in den Rahmen.
Gestern konnte ich bei einer 3-Stündigen Tour den Halt der Stütze testen - Einwandfrei!
Für die es interessiert: Lackiert habe ich mit einer GRACO HLVP-Mini, ideal für Kleine Sachen und Spot-Repair Arbeiten.
Vielen Dank auch für Eure Tips - Hier noch ein paar Bilder Vorher-Nachher.
Grüsse
Frank


----------



## fone (10. Oktober 2016)

garbel schrieb:


> Dreh mal den Schnellspanner um, damit er auch hinten klemmt, wo im Sattelrohr der Schlitz ist. Aber das Sattelrohr ist natürlich außerhalb der Toleranz. Mehr als 0,2 mm sollte das Sattelrohr nicht größer sein als die Stütze.


Falls der Spanner wirklich nicht am Schlitz sitzt, kriegt man manch eine Stütze wirklich nicht fest.


Spielfrei hab ich noch keine Sattelstütze in den Rahmen eingeführt und trotzdem alle Stützen fest bekommen. Seid ihr sicher, dass 0,2 mm nicht ausgeglichen werden können? Hört sich für mich erstmal nicht viel an. (ah, könnte ein bisschen wackelig werden im Sitzrohr... ok.)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Oktober 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Seid ihr sicher, dass 0,2 mm nicht ausgeglichen werden können? Hört sich für mich erstmal nicht viel an. (ah, könnte ein bisschen wackelig werden im Sitzrohr... ok.)



Kommt wie immer drauf an.....

- Wie sind die Oberflächen der Stütze, des Sattelrohres
- Wie hoch ist das Fahrergewicht - umso schwerer desto härter sind die Impulse, die die Stütze mit jedem Schlag ein Stück in den Rahmen treiben.
- Wie stark klemmt der Schnellspanner
- Ist das Sattelrohr "rund" oder eher etwas "unrund" ausgerieben
- Wie breit ist die Sattelklemme und der Klemmbereich am Sattelrohr? Umso breiter, desto stärker kann die Klemme angezogen werden. Die Klemmkraft verteilt sich dann auf einer größeren Fläche.

0,2mm ist schon viel, 0,6mm sind zu viel.
Bei leichten Fahrern ist das einfacher in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Basti138 (10. Oktober 2016)

> Falls der Spanner wirklich nicht am Schlitz...


Achtung, Steilvorlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (10. Oktober 2016)

Cirquit schrieb:


> Gestern konnte ich bei einer 3-Stündigen Tour den Halt der Stütze testen - Einwandfrei!


Ziel erreicht


----------



## Duke1 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ach ich schreib nix dazu


----------



## Basti138 (10. Oktober 2016)

Wird sich bald wieder melden


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (11. Oktober 2016)

Bei meinem Shan-Rahmen hat das der Hersteller so gelöst: Irgend einen grauen Flüssigmetall-Kleber knapp 10 cm tief in das Sitzrohr geschmiert und wieder ausgerieben. Nicht schön, aber funktioniert - jedenfalls, wenn man nicht zu viel dran rum stellt. Der Kleber hat nicht die Härte von Metall und reibt sich an einer dreckigen Stütze langsam ab.


----------

